

How to block traffic coming from TOR - brianhama
http://blog.brianhama.com/2014/04/07/how-to-block-web-traffic-coming-from-the-tor-network/

======
voltagex_
It's a difficult decision. Do you block all Tor users to solve spam/crap post
issues, or find a way to block spam/crap posts?

I'd be interested to know what HN and Reddit do.

I can't access Tor's site from where I am right now, but they also have a post
about blocking traffic from exit nodes.

IRC servers also have to make the decision whether to block or not - I'd also
be interested in opinions on this from IRCops.

~~~
brianhama
We came up with this solution in response to all the problems we were seeing
from problem users on our social networking app called Nearby. For us, it was
worth alienating the small number of legitimate TOR users. The results for us
have been overwhelmingly positive. I definitely agree that it isn't for
everyone though and is something that should be carefully considered before
implemented.

